

Twitter Ads: My Experiment and the Results - watershawl
http://www.erichstauffer.com/marketing/twitter-ads-experiment-results

======
ASquare
Another write up on an experiment with Twitter Ads here by Sean Ellis:
[http://growthhackers.com/show-gh-how-i-get-1000-clicks-
for-2...](http://growthhackers.com/show-gh-how-i-get-1000-clicks-for-25-on-
twitter-ads/)

Great discussion too.

